# Bit Of Fine Engineering...........wouldn't Mind One Myself



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

a timepiece of the future maybe........

http://incredibleengineering.com/mechanical-jewellery-ring-watch


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

check the video at the bottom of the page ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

saxon46 said:


> a timepiece of the future maybe........
> 
> http://incredibleengineering.com/mechanical-jewellery-ring-watch


Nah! ldman: - - but I'll bet somebody cracks replacing the power cell PDQ :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like that :yes:


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nah! ldman: - - but I'll bet somebody cracks replacing the power cell PDQ :lol:

one of our chinese cousins know doubt :yes:


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Like the idea of them but in my opinion they look awful.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

pretty cool idea


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry agree with MTCowles, like the idea but don't like the look


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

mel said:


> saxon46 said:
> 
> 
> > a timepiece of the future maybe........
> ...


The battery is not replaceable. It's rechargable and when it dies it's dead!


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

then presumably it becomes a mechanical watch.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

MTCowles said:


> Like the idea of them but in my opinion they look awful.


Wierldy I think the opposite, I like the look of it but would never have one as I love wearing a watach....


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

It just needs an adjustable strap to fit everyone.....


----------

